# Lyft Destination Mode



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

is this feature live to all drivers now?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

JayAre said:


> is this feature live to all drivers now?


Didn't you mean:

"Is this feature live to _ANY_ drivers now?"


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah,is it? No!!!  lyft stinks at releasing stuff widely and on time


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

It was only available in markets with Line because you would only get Line matches while in filter mode. I saw an email shared here recently which seems to indicate they are allowing all Lyft rides to be matched in a filter mode (I had a regular Lyft while in Filter a couple months ago....maybe they were testing it?). With that email, I'm wondering if they are adding filter to markets without Line or just making filter work with regular rides in all Line markets....


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

https://thehub.lyft.com/blog/destinationmode
They call it destination mode and works with Line and Classic Lyft


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

JayAre said:


> https://thehub.lyft.com/blog/destinationmode
> They call it destination mode and works with Line and Classic Lyft


Thank you for the link. Apparently, *"Mode"* is not available in the Chicago market yet. I wonder if it will actually work? The Destination _*FILTER*_ we've had here has just been a placebo and has NEVER worked for me. I don't even know WHY I keep setting it for my 30 mile deadhead home every night. It has never ever worked even once.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Not here in CT, yet.


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

I had the filter work once in Chicago in the last 4 months. Was a line ride. I usually use it home every night I work from the city to the south burbs. I couldn't believe it worked the one time.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> It was only available in markets with Line because you would only get Line matches while in filter mode. I saw an email shared here recently which seems to indicate they are allowing all Lyft rides to be matched in a filter mode (I had a regular Lyft while in Filter a couple months ago....maybe they were testing it?). With that email, I'm wondering if they are adding filter to markets without Line or just making filter work with regular rides in all Line markets....


Filter has worked for Line Regular Premier (& presumably Plus --- which I don't have) for months now, gotten all of these multiple times with it

This coming from a sceptical guy who doesn't even LIVE in a DF enabled market


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

I just saw it as an option but have not used it yet, maybe tonight?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Nope.

Or more like not everywhere....its always been around for whoever eligible to drive there crosses into a DF-enabled county

LA still has it & OC still doesnt


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

For Chicago:

It wont work precisely where you want i to go, there simply arent enough passenger demand to be able to. Only way it willw ork semi consistently is if you route destination towards hotspots (Wrigleyville during certain hours) or downtown at certain hours.


----------



## LowRiderHyundai5000 (Jun 23, 2016)

LA here... I was approx 0/25 on DF matches this summer so I retired from trying.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

It doesn't work and I don't think lyft is aware that it doesn't work.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I think the OP is asking about destination mode not destination filter 
The destination mode that is slowly being launched will pair u with regular lyft, lyft plus and lyft premium riders not just lyft line
Its basically going to work like Ubers destination filter, ya know where you can get actual rides and its not just for show


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

With Lyft The be gotten 3 matching trips out of numerous tries. The trip was always a short trip. But most times got nothing. It works just very rare for it to match


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

It only works with the Advanced Shamanism skill

Which I have and you don't


----------



## gd6 (Dec 4, 2016)

I've gotten a long ride with destination filter on, like 30 miles. It's rare that it works though, it's very strict and the ride has to match your route very closely (similar to when another pax gets added in Lyft line or Uber pool, but it will find you regular Lyft rides as well).


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Their destination feat is very accurate so you won't see much coming from it but know that when you take one you will be very close or on the way there in a nutshell.

They should replace it with a cardinal point filter, IMO.


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

It's not cool that Lyft claims this an active feature and is active for everyone. I have tried to use it many times and itx doesn't work. I am going to try emailing support to see if there are issues with my account.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

I actually have another question about the Destination Filter. Is there a daily limit like Uber has?


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

K-pax said:


> I actually have another question about the Destination Filter. Is there a daily limit like Uber has?


Yes you can only use it twice... What you can do is set it beyond your real destination, since you didn't get to your destination you can continue to use it.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> It was only available in markets with Line because you would only get Line matches while in filter mode. I saw an email shared here recently which seems to indicate they are allowing all Lyft rides to be matched in a filter mode (I had a regular Lyft while in Filter a couple months ago....maybe they were testing it?). With that email, I'm wondering if they are adding filter to markets without Line or just making filter work with regular rides in all Line markets....


I've gotten both in filter mode. Unless something changed.


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

K-pax said:


> I've gotten both in filter mode. Unless something changed.


You can use up to 3 times a day! It's on their Lyft blog in a post earlier in the thread


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

So I have consistently made attempts at using Destination Mode and have contacted support to figure out why it doesn't work for me. They alerted me that it should work for all drivers everywhere! Which I am aware, so they don't know how long until my will be resolved.


----------

